# Looking for pics of 1938 Ladies Elgin...



## Turtle (Aug 7, 2008)

...or some help with measurements.

This is from the spring summer SEARS catalog and is what my bicycle _should_ look like. It was previously covered with lots of paint and I was only able to find small sections of the original striping. It would be especially good to know exactly how long the stripes were and what the end of each stripe was supposed to look like, i.e. pointed, blunt, etc.






Mine was originally blue with white accents. I am repainting it in the optional color, ivory with brown accents.

Thanks!


----------



## wlee (Aug 22, 2008)

*1938 Ladies Elgin bike original color scheme*

Hello,  

I just found this beautiful Ladies Elgin bike in the back of my garage. I think I can help you with the original paint scheme.   I have many pics I've taken and will be selling the bike soon any idea how much this bike is worth.  After looking at Ebay I think I get some decent $$$...  Any suggestions???  I can be contacted at ttt.llc@gmail.com. 

It's the same exact bike as the one on the sears flyer you posted.


----------



## wlee (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello Phil, 

You seem very knowledgeable on Elgin bikes can you please review this picture on the link below.  I do have the serial # and can provide if it helps.  I would like to know the name and model of the bike as well as what it may be worth in it's present condition and what it would cost to restore it back to it's original condition.   Please PM me I have so many questions on this bike. Thanks

http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=1698&d=1219410017


----------



## Turtle (Aug 22, 2008)

Actually, this is NOT the same color scheme. Elgin made many subtle variations of this bike. Notice that your bike has a head tube that is white (the head tube being the part of the frame where the handle bars attach.) The one in the ad (and my bike) has a head tube that is the same color as the main frame. Also the bike in the ad (and again, my bike) has a skirt guard that is the same color as the frame (blue). Yours has a skirt guard that is white. 

Yours looks much more like the 1940 version.

Cheers,

Paula


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 22, 2008)

The one pictured on the sales advert is a Mercury product while the wlee bike is something else, Columbia maybe. Here is another version of the same era Elgin Mercury with a different scheme. There also is a picture of a restored Men's bike in the Evolution of the Bicycle, vol 2 page 68 if that is any help...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/2388746810/in/set-72157602356066779/


----------



## Turtle (Aug 22, 2008)

I thought the one pictured originally was a Murray product?

This is a 1940 advert.





Actually, I just looked at wlee's bike again. The 1940 has the same paint scheme but different frame. Not the Murray (Mercury?) frame as on my bike and the above ad.

Cheers,


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 22, 2008)

Heres a picture of the stripes on a girls elgin I have,......the top set of stripes are 7",,,6-3/8" and 5-3/4".........the bottom stripes are 5 1/2"....5" and 4 1/2"......Don


----------



## Turtle (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Don. That's exactly what I was looking for. The picture itself was tremendously useful as it shows the way the ends are finished.

Is there any chance you could add a pic of the stripes on the forks and on the seat tube?

again, thanks,


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 22, 2008)

I added the measurments on my earlier post for the stripes on the frame, on the front forks they are 1/4" wide on top and taper to a point, and 6 1/2" long.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 22, 2008)

seat tube accents are 6 1/2" long.........


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 22, 2008)

Heres another pic..........Don


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Don,

Thanks so much for the help. I think I have everything I need now. My seat tube  pin-striping is a little different from yours but I think the help you have provided will get me exactly where I need to be.

I just got through laying down the first coat of color on the frame. My semester starts tomorrow so things will probably slow down some but that's OK. Slow but steady.

I will post pics soon.

Cheers,


----------

